# Xorg Modules fehlen

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab ein neues notebook und möchte da natürlich gentoo drauf haben. Was alles so drin ist:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Arrandale Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.6 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak Thermal Subsystem (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0df4 (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002e (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)
```

Ich habe also 2 Grakas drin. Eine intel und eine nvidia. (intel für office anwendungen, nvidia für 3D und so)

Leider komme ich nun beim XServer nicht weiter. Erst sagt der X-Server dass das Modul i915 fehlt. Den hab ich nachkompiliert (in den Kernel), leider fehlen nun weitere:

bei startx (ohne config):

```
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.14289 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Wed Dec 29 20:06:56 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 29 December 2010  01:32:37PM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 29 20:32:43 2010

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 59: twm: command not found

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down
```

X-configure:

```
X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Wed Dec 29 20:06:56 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 29 December 2010  01:32:37PM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 29 20:33:27 2010

List of video drivers:

        nvidia

        intel

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Xorg has configured a multihead system, please check your config.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new:

```
localhost linux # X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Wed Dec 29 20:06:56 CET 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 29 December 2010  01:32:37PM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Dec 29 20:33:58 2010

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

(EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

(EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

^Clocalhost linux #

```

bei startx kommt auch ein xterm nur hätt ich gerne auch die ganzen Errors weg. In mehreren Quellen hab ich gelesen dass man auf eine Konfigdatei verzichten soll, wenns irgendwie möglich ist.

Habt ihr ne Idee?

DANKE!!!!

Holodoc

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast Du ein Synaptic Touchpad? Oder was anderes?

Versuche es mal mit dem x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev Treiber.

Die anderen Fehlermeldungen bei startx sind nicht tragisch.

Starte mal xdm (kdm/gdm) und dann sollte schon alles klappen

----------

## HoloDoc

DAnke schonmal für deine Antwort

Ja ich habe ein synaptics touchpad (jedenfalls wird mir dieses so unter Win7 genannt)

Den Treiber habe ich bereits installiert. Die Meldungen kommen leider immer noch.

Vll hilft ja die LOG?:

```
[   453.899] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[   453.902] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   453.903] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Gentoo

[   453.904] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #6 SMP Wed Dec 29 20:06:56 CET 2010 x86_64

[   453.905] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[   453.907] Build Date: 29 December 2010  01:32:37PM

[   453.908]  

[   453.909] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[   453.910]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   453.912] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   453.915] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Dec 30 12:37:37 2010

[   453.917] (++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

[   453.918] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   453.919] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[   453.919] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   453.919] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   453.919] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[   453.919] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

[   453.919] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

[   453.919] (**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

[   453.919] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   453.919] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   453.919] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   453.919] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   453.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[   453.919] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[   453.919]    Entry deleted from font path.

[   453.919]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[   453.919] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[   453.919] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   453.919] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   453.919] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   453.919] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   453.919] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb120

[   453.919] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   453.919]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   453.919]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[   453.919]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[   453.920]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[   453.920] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0046:1025:0488 rev 2, Mem @ 0xd1400000/4194304, 0xc0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00004050/8

[   453.920] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:0df4:1025:0488 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd0000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xb0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00003000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[   453.920] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   453.920] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   453.920] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   453.920] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[   453.921] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[   453.921] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[   453.921] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   453.921] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   453.927] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   453.927]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.927]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   453.927] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:24:30 PST 2010

[   453.927] (II) Loading extension GLX

[   453.927] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[   453.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[   453.928] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.928]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.928]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   453.928]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[   453.928] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[   453.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[   453.928] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.928]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[   453.928]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   453.928]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[   453.928] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[   453.928] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[   453.928] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.928]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.928]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[   453.928]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[   453.928] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[   453.928] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[   453.928] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[   453.928] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[   453.928] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[   453.930] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   453.930] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   453.930] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   453.930] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   453.931] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   453.931] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   453.931] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   453.931]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.931]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   453.931] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[   453.931] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[   453.932] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.932]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[   453.932]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   453.932]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[   453.932] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  260.19.29  Wed Dec  8 12:10:14 PST 2010

[   453.932] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   453.932] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[   453.932] (--) using VT number 7

[   453.935] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   453.935] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   453.935] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   453.935] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.935]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.935]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   453.935] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   453.935] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   453.935] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   453.935] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   453.936]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[   453.936]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   453.936] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   453.936] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   453.936] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   453.936] (==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

[   453.936] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[   453.936] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[   453.936] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[   453.936] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

[   453.936] (II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

[   453.936] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

[   454.114] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0

[   454.116] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 540M (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.33.00.0d

[   454.116] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 540M at PCI:1:0:0

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[   454.116] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[   454.123] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-0

[   454.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   454.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   454.123] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[   454.123] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[   454.123] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[   454.123] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[   454.123] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

[   454.125] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI

[   454.125] (WW) NVIDIA(0):     from CRT-0's EDID.

[   454.125] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[   454.125] (==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

[   454.126] (==) intel(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[   454.126] (==) intel(1): RGB weight 888

[   454.126] (==) intel(1): Default visual is TrueColor

[   454.126] (II) intel(1): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Arrandale

[   454.126] (--) intel(1): Chipset: "Arrandale"

[   454.127] (**) intel(1): Tiling enabled

[   454.127] (**) intel(1): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[   454.127] (==) intel(1): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[   454.240] (II) intel(1): Output LVDS1 using monitor section Monitor1

[   454.340] (II) intel(1): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video1

[   454.360] (II) intel(1): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[   454.369] (II) intel(1): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[   454.370] (II) intel(1): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): EDID for output LVDS1

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Manufacturer: LGD  Model: 250  Serial#: 0

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Year: 2010  Week: 0

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): EDID Version: 1.3

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Digital Display Input

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 35  vert.: 19

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Gamma: 2.20

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): No DPMS capabilities specified

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): redX: 0.612 redY: 0.375   greenX: 0.332 greenY: 0.619

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): blueX: 0.151 blueY: 0.099   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Supported detailed timing:

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): clock: 72.3 MHz   Image Size:  345 x 194 mm

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1414  h_sync_end 1446 h_blank_end 1526 h_border: 0

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 776 v_blanking: 790 v_border: 0

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):  LG Display

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):  LP156WH2-TLEA

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): EDID (in hex):

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    00ffffffffffff0030e4500200000000

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    00140103802313780ac2d59c60559e26

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    19505400000001010101010101010101

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    0101010101013e1c56a0500016303020

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    350059c2100000190000000000000000

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    00000000000000000000000000fe004c

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    4720446973706c61790a2020000000fe

[   454.481] (II) intel(1):    004c503135365748322d544c454100fd

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): EDID vendor "LGD", prod id 592

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.481] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (doublescan mode not supported)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Modeline "1366x768"x60.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[   454.482] (II) intel(1): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[   454.502] (II) intel(1): EDID for output VGA1

[   454.511] (II) intel(1): EDID for output HDMI1

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): EDID for output DP1

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Output LVDS1 connected

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Output VGA1 disconnected

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Output DP1 disconnected

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1366x768

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[   454.512] (II) intel(1): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[   454.512] (**) intel(1): Display dimensions: (350, 190) mm

[   454.512] (**) intel(1): DPI set to (99, 102)

[   454.512] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   454.512] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   454.512] (II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   454.512] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[   454.512] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3069.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[   454.512] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[   454.513] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI display change hotkey events enabled: the X server is new

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0):     enough to receive ACPI hotkey events.

[   454.517] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI brightness change hotkey events enabled.

[   454.519] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[   454.544] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[   454.597] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration

[   454.599] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[   454.599] (II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration

[   454.599] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[   454.599] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[   454.604] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[   454.604] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[   454.604] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[   454.604] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   454.604] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   454.605] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[   454.605] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[   454.605] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[   454.605] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[   454.605] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[   454.605] (==) RandR enabled

[   454.605] (==) intel(1): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[   454.605] (WW) intel(1): DRI2 requires DRI2 module version 1.1.0 or later

[   454.605] (II) intel(1): Allocated new frame buffer 1408x768 stride 5632, tiled

[   454.611] (II) UXA(1): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[   454.611] (II)         solid

[   454.611] (II)         copy

[   454.611] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[   454.611] (II)         put_image

[   454.611] (II)         get_image

[   454.611] (==) intel(1): Backing store disabled

[   454.611] (==) intel(1): Silken mouse enabled

[   454.611] (II) intel(1): Initializing HW Cursor

[   454.674] (II) intel(1): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[   454.675] (==) intel(1): DPMS enabled

[   454.675] (==) intel(1): Intel XvMC decoder enabled

[   454.675] (II) intel(1): Set up textured video

[   454.675] (II) intel(1): [XvMC] xvmc_vld driver initialized.

[   454.675] (II) intel(1): direct rendering: Failed

[   454.675] (--) RandR disabled

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[   454.675] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[   454.675] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[   454.680] (II) intel(1): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[   454.740] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[   454.740] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   454.740] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[   454.740] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[   454.740] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   454.740]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[   454.740]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   454.740]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   454.740] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   454.740] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[   454.746] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   454.746] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   454.746] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   454.746] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   454.746] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   454.746] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   454.763] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[   454.763] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   454.763] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   454.763] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[   454.770] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[   454.770] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   454.770] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   454.770] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   454.770] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   454.770] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   454.770] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[   454.770] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   454.770] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[   454.770] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[   454.778] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[   454.778] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[   454.778] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   454.778] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   454.778] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   454.778] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   455.380] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[   455.380] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   455.380] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[   455.380] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[   455.388] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[   455.388] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   455.388] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   455.388] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   455.388] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   455.388] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   455.388] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event1)

[   455.388] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[   455.388] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event2)

[   455.388] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   455.388] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[   455.388] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[   455.396] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[   455.396] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[   455.396] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   455.396] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   455.396] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   455.396] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   455.404] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event6)

[   455.404] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[   455.404] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[   455.404] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[   455.412] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[   455.412] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[   455.412] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[   455.412] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[   455.412] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[   455.412] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[   455.412] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event7)

[   455.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[   455.412] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   455.412] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[   455.412] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[   455.412] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   455.412]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.3.0

[   455.412]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[   455.412]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[   455.412] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   455.412] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[   455.452] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5772

[   455.452] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 5086

[   455.452] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[   455.452] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[   455.452] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right

[   455.484] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   455.484] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[   455.500] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.035

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[   455.500] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[   455.524] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[   455.524] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[   455.524] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[   455.524] (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.3.0

[   455.888] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad no synaptics event device found

[   455.888] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[   455.896] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[   455.896] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[   455.896] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[   455.896] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[   455.916] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[   455.916] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[   455.916] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[   455.929] (EE) PreInit failed for input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

[   455.929] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

[   460.984] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   460.984] (II) Sleep Button: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   460.984] (II) Power Button: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   460.984] (II) Video Bus: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   460.984] (II) Video Bus: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[   460.984] (II) Power Button: Close

[   460.984] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

UPDATE (30.12.):

Mhh ich hab es starten können, leider funktioniert die glxinfo und glxgears nicht  :Sad: . Was mach ich nun?!

Mit der Konfigurationsdatei bekomme ich 2 Bildschirme: 1 für Intel 1 für nvidia. der für nvidia wird angezeigt, der für intel enthält jedoch den loginbildschirm. Auch hier funktioniert glxgears und glxinfo nicht. Würde aber gerne 3D Unterstützung haben. (aber auch nur wenn dies benötigt wird, da die nvidia Karte sehr viel Strom zieht.)

Und nun?

DANKE!

----------

## MarcenX

Damit du den Fehler weg bekommst

```
[   454.605] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0) 
```

in die  xorg.conf einfügen 

```
Section "Files"

   XkbDir       "/usr/share/X11/xkb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions"

EndSection
```

Poste doch mal deine xorg.conf

----------

## HoloDoc

Hi!

Sry dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber irgendwie hat mir das Forum keine Mail geschickt.

Hier meine XConf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

   # Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

#Section "Device"

#   Identifier  "Card0"

#   Driver      "nvidia"

#   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz",

        ### <percent>: "<f>%"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FallbackDebug"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Tiling"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Shadow"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapbuffersWait"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvPreferOverlay"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushBatches"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugFlushCaches"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DebugWait"             # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "intel"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

#Section "Screen"

#   Identifier "Screen0"

#   Device     "Card0"

#   Monitor    "Monitor0"

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     1

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     4

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     8

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     15

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     16

#   EndSubSection

#   SubSection "Display"

#      Viewport   0 0

#      Depth     24

#   EndSubSection

#EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"

   Driver       "evdev"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

Mittlerweile hab ich es hinbekommen, dass sogar der HDMI Ausgang funktioniert und das ich die nvidia-graka deaktivieren kann (siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-855227-highlight-hybrid.html auch wenn bei dem der HDMI nicht gefunzt hat)

Das einzige, was mir noch Kummer bereitet ist das Touchpad: Ich kann es zwar nutzen, würde aber gerne 2 Finger Scrolling haben. Die Fehlermeldungen in der Xorg-log sind geblieben.

Danke für die Hilfe!

Holodoc[/code]

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du es mal mit der Beispiel Config 

```
Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "synaptics-all"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "RTCornerButton" "2"

   Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "true"

   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection

```

 aus dem Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide in der xorg.conf probiert?

PS: Du solltest deine xorg.conf mal ausmisten..!  :Wink: 

Off-Topic  *Quote:*   

> Sry dass ich jetzt erst antworte, aber irgendwie hat mir das Forum keine Mail geschickt.

 Dann bestätige das du benachrichtigt werden möchtest - der Link (Bei Antworten zu diesem Thema benachrichtigen) sollte ganz unten links zu finden sein.

----------

## HoloDoc

Hat leider nix gebracht.

Zum Thema ausmisten: Ich hab mir die Config erzeugen lassen (X -configure) und dann die Teile  auskommentiert die ich net brauche  :Very Happy:  War mir zu dem Zeitpunkt nur nicht sicher was ich nicht mehr benötige.

Ich hatte aktiviert, dass ich benachrichtigt werden möchte. Gerade kam auch ne Mail. Die vorherige ist wohl verloren gegangen...

----------

